# how long will roasted eggplant keep?



## Tastes like Chicken (Sep 3, 2006)

I just bought a bunch of beautiful eggplants at the farmers market, and I particularly love them roasted.  I've never tried to store them, because I eat them up so quickly, lol, but I bought a lot this time.   I usually cut it in 1 inch chunks and toss with olive oil and seasonings when I roast it.  Does anyone know if this can be frozen without a change in texture? If not, how long would this keep in the fridge?  I'm very paranoid about spoilage.

Thanks!


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 3, 2006)

I just thawed some roasted eggplant, peppers and onions. Added some cheese on top and put in the oven to heat and melt the cheese.


----------



## amber (Sep 3, 2006)

Not sure if there is a change in texture, but you might try slicing the eggplant thin, and then dip in egg and then seasoned bread crumbs.  Fry then in your favorite oil, then lay them on paper towels to absorb the oil, and then freeze individually on a sheet pan. After they are frozen, place the individual slices in freezer bags.  It's easier to take out as many slices as you need for your next eggplant dish.


----------

